# F-150 tow vehicle ,Jayco TT or Trail-bay TT



## PJ (Apr 11, 2002)

We are looking for a TT we can pull with our F-150 5.4L 3.55 trans
also V8, factory set up for towing.

We are looking at a Jayco 266FBS middle kitchen .dry hitch 735,unloaded vehicle wt.6100 ,cargo carring capacity 2400, gross vehicle wt. 8500.we may also look at A trail-bay by R-Vision hitch wt. 680,Axle wt. 5230,ship wt.5910, GVWR wt 7680.

We would like a quality TT ,but still not wreck our truck . It is mind boggling at all one needs to know !! We will be calling our local ford dealer ,we were lead to believe with tow package we could tow around 8500lbs. Just am reading so much on here I don't know what to think . can anyone help??? Thank you in advance ,Pam


----------



## Gary B (Apr 11, 2002)

F-150 tow vehicle ,Jayco TT or Trail-bay TT

Hi PJ, I think with the Jayco you'll be pushing the limits of your truck, remember you have to add in your wt + fuel and anything you'll put in the box of the pickup(grill, bikes etc.) Like you said you don't want to abuse the truck. Maybe a smaller trailer or a light wt. one. Good luck in your search. GB


----------



## Will Daniels (Apr 24, 2002)

F-150 tow vehicle ,Jayco TT or Trail-bay TT

I agree with Gary B,you are looking at something that is at least 1000# more than your truck can handle comfortably.Do not forget the mfg.specs do not include any accesories such as air,microwave,propane tanks etc.How about the weight of your family and all the food and clothing? Jayco makes a fine unit IMO,but they are heavy.Better to be on the light side than to beat on your truck every time you have to climb a hill.


----------



## sirhuntalot (Mar 13, 2003)

F-150 tow vehicle ,Jayco TT or Trail-bay TT

quote:_Originally posted by PJ_

We are looking for a TT we can pull with our F-150 5.4L 3.55 trans
also V8, factory set up for towing.

We are looking at a Jayco 266FBS middle kitchen .dry hitch 735,unloaded vehicle wt.6100 ,cargo carring capacity 2400, gross vehicle wt. 8500.we may also look at A trail-bay by R-Vision hitch wt. 680,Axle wt. 5230,ship wt.5910, GVWR wt 7680.

We would like a quality TT ,but still not wreck our truck . It is mind boggling at all one needs to know !! We will be calling our local ford dealer ,we were lead to believe with tow package we could tow around 8500lbs. Just am reading so much on here I don't know what to think . can anyone help??? Thank you in advance ,Pam 



We just bought a TrailBay 27DS  dry weight on sticker inside trlr cabinet door reads 4941 lbs  but this is not correct that is the stock weight without options.  Ours is loaded with options and cat scale weighs 4840 axles and 880 hitch weight.   We pulled it for the first time last week with a 98 chevy ext cab 5.0 305 w/ 342's. The truck suspension handles the weight fine, but small V8 struggles with that much weight. total weight is 10440.  I manually shift transmission off lights to help tranny out a little


----------

